
Day 1-: jmp-starting your workflow - nige123
https://wordpress.com/stats/post/7284/perl6advent.wordpress.com
======
mtmail
I get a login page only. URL is likely
[https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2018/12/10/day-10-jmp-
star...](https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2018/12/10/day-10-jmp-starting-
your-work-flow/)

